# How to adjust Parking Brake?



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

All,
I have an 03 SER Spec V and the E brake cable is very loose. The lever will travels a long way with no resistance. The car rolls unless I really pull a long way on the lever. And sometimes the light on the dash stays on after I release the brake.

Any advice on how to adjust the cable tension?

thanks in advance,
Slimbob


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you pull the handle upward and look through the slot for the parking brake lever in the console, you will see the self-locking adjustment nut. Procedure per FSM is as follows:

Adjustment
Pay attention to the following points after adjustment.

There is no drag when control lever is being released.
Be sure that toggle lever returns to stopper when parking brake lever is released.

Loosen parking brake cable.
Depress brake pedal fully more than five times.
Operate control lever 10 times or more with a full stroke [215.2 mm (8.47 inch) ].


Adjust control lever by turning adjusting nut.
Pull control lever with specified amount of force. Check lever stroke and ensure smooth operation. Number of notches: 6 - 7 [196 N (20 kg, 44 lbs.)]
Bend warning lamp switch plate. Warning lamp should come on when lever is pulled or depressed one notch. It should go off when the lever is fully released.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Hey thanks for the input on that. I guess I need a deep reach socket. Any idea what size it is? 

Is it the nut under the spring? I guess that's the end of the cable?



Slimbob


----------



## shortfusemonkey (Feb 6, 2012)

my hand brake light blinked before, and it was due to air being in my brake system. FYI


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need a 10mm deep socket.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

